# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا > بازار رمضان والعيد >  خلى رمضان هذى السنة غير مع جيكات الفنر للعصير ..

## ام غايوتى

كل عام وانتوا بخير .. 
"اللهم بارك لنا فى شعبان وبلغنا رمضان "


باقى شهر ويهل علينا شهر رمضان باليمن والبركات ... خلى هذا الشهر مميز على سفرو الفطور .. 
بشي جديد ...


جيكات الفنر للعصائر ... فقط بــ 280 درهم للجيك الواحد ...

القياس خواتى 4 لتر 


اليكم الصور :













































للطلب / رسالة على الخاص



التوصيل بمندوب شركة توصيل ... والدفع سلم واستلم 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الشارقة منطقة القليعة 
أحدث كفرات السراير _ 2021 ,من مونتاج 
ابو ظبي 
من أبواب الرحمة في رمضان 
رمضان وحصد الأجور 
رمضان فرصة للتغيير 
من فضـائل شهر رمـضان 
تنحيف الكرش والجسم وشد التررررررررهل بامان... 
بياض مثل التلج للمنطقةالحساسةوالركب والظهر... 
تبييض الوجه 2 الى 3 درجات بشهر وتوحيد اللون...

----------


## أم زمرده

بسم الله ما شاء الله روووووعه يا قمر،، كل يوم تبهريني بشيء مميز ويديد حبوبه ،،،، الله يوفقج في تجارتج ،،، اللهم آمين

----------


## ام غايوتى

> بسم الله ما شاء الله روووووعه يا قمر،، كل يوم تبهريني بشيء مميز ويديد حبوبه ،،،، الله يوفقج في تجارتج ،،، اللهم آمين



ويوفقج اختى ان شاء الله ..

----------


## Ward-uae

ام غايوتي عندج كلاسات الفنر الصغيرة حصلت وحده في الانستا وخبرتني انه خلصت عنها اذا تقدرين توفرينه لي؟

----------


## ام غايوتى

> ام غايوتي عندج كلاسات الفنر الصغيرة حصلت وحده في الانستا وخبرتني انه خلصت عنها اذا تقدرين توفرينه لي؟



لا ما عندى اذا عندج صورة له طرشيلى اياها .. بشوف اذا اقدر اوفرهن

----------


## أم زمرده

اللهم صل وسلم على سيدنا محمد في الأولين وفي الآخرين، وفي كل وقت وحين، وفي الملأ الأعلى إلى يوم الدين

----------


## مونتاج

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## Fa.R

حبيييييتهم ماشاء الله تبارك الله  :31: 


الله يوفقج حبيبتي

----------


## روح العود ~

الله يوفقج الغلا

----------


## الحب أنت

موفقه ..

..

----------


## ام غايوتى

> حبيييييتهم ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
> 
> 
> الله يوفقج حبيبتي


مشكوورة الغالية هذا من ذوقج ..

- - - Updated - - -




> الله يوفقج الغلا



ويوفقج اختى دنيا واخرة ان شاء الله

- - - Updated - - -




> موفقه ..
> 
> ..


مشكوورة على مرورج العطر

----------


## ام غايوتى

> اللهم صل وسلم على سيدنا محمد في الأولين وفي الآخرين، وفي كل وقت وحين، وفي الملأ الأعلى إلى يوم الدين


اللهم صل وسلم عليه

----------


## 2neen

بالتوفيق الغالية

----------


## أم زمرده

اللهم بلغنا رمضان و بارك لنا فيه وارزقنا صيامه وقيامك على الوجه الذي يرضيك عنا يا رؤوف يا الله

----------


## ام غايوتى

> بالتوفيق الغالية



التوفيق لج دنيا واخرة ان شاء الله

- - - Updated - - -




> اللهم بلغنا رمضان و بارك لنا فيه وارزقنا صيامه وقيامك على الوجه الذي يرضيك عنا يا رؤوف يا الله



اللهم آميين

----------


## ام الوصايف

الله يوفقج

----------


## ام غايوتى

> الله يوفقج



ويوفقج ان شاء الله .. دنيا واخرة

----------


## ام غايوتى

طلبيات جيكات الفنر :

----------


## banota.a7

حبيت الشي

----------


## ام غايوتى

> حبيت الشي



مشكوورة اختى ...

----------

